# Taking off the shoes



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you take your shoes off when entering a residence?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I was going to make this a poll. I failed.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

No.​​​​​​​


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

......


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes

And I get annoyed with parents who allow their children to put their (shoe clad) feet up on seats on trains etc. Does it not occur to these idiots that the child would have walked through faeces & vomit even if rain had washed the visible parts away?

And ditto in allowing children to stand inside supermarket trolleys.

Rant over, off to get a goat.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> No.


When do you take your shoes off, if I may inquire? The concept is totally foreign to any Canadian.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't but that is only because the size of my leg was made to even out with the other leg with shoes on and because I need a lift in the other shoe, when I take my shoes off my legs are not an even size and it is hard to walk.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, usually; who wouldn´t at least think about it ? In Japan: certainly.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Couchie said:


> When do you take your shoes off, if I may inquire? The concept is totally foreign to any Canadian.


In winter, usually only when I change and/or am about to get into bed. Otherwise, my feet get too cold for comfort (we keep the house around ~60°F in winter because we're cheap). In summer, I take my shoes off if my feet get itchy.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I do in my home, other peoples customs vary. 

I would find it quite disgusting if people tramped with their shoes on my floors.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> In winter, usually only when I change and/or am about to get into bed. Otherwise, my feet get too cold for comfort (we keep the house around ~60°F in winter because we're cheap). In summer, I take my shoes off if my feet get itchy.


That's probably a sign that your toe fungus needs a little breather.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, this is a concept I never understood as well. 
Wearing shoes at someone's house is something understandable because of bad odor and other unpleasant problems,
but wearing them at your house is just... weird.
Actually, which shoes do you wear when at home?
Are these the same shoes you wear when going outside or are these other shoes?
If it's the former then WHY? It's just filling your house with dirt.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Yeah, this is a concept I never understood as well.
> Wearing shoes at someone's house is something understandable because of bad odor and other unpleasant problems,
> but wearing them at your house is just... weird.
> Actually, which shoes do you wear when at home?
> ...


If you go into a Sikh's house you are required to remove your footwear.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I tend to wear them in as far as I need to in order to take them off. 

Do you take them off outside, and then carry them in? That's sorta impractical. Do you just leave them outside? Enjoy spiders in your shoes.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

When I get home I remove my outdoor shoes & leave them just inside the door on a mat & put on my indoor shoes (in UK we call them slippers). 

When I go to a friend's house I always take a pair of pretty slippers with me & always change into them. If I call at someone's home unexpectedly, I stand inside the door & offer to remove my shoes.

I'm careful but I don't regard myself as obsessive about hygiene but I do a lot of walking so I know the sort of nasty stuff which accumulates on the soles of shoes.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I do not remove my shoes in my own home, and if a visitor has the habit I warn them about my casual (very occasional) house cleaning. I remove them when visiting, if I notice shoes by the door. It ain't a big deal.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I do walk around barefoot in my home but it wouldn't occur to me when visiting someone to do so unless they asked or like the Hillbilly Troll said, if you see a giant pile of shoes by the door. I used to wear a lot of boots and that would have been really annoying but now I wear sandals almost exclusively so it's no problem. Still, who do I visit ever anyway? Oh, well. It ain't a big deal.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

eorrific said:


> That's probably a sign that your toe fungus needs a little breather.


Ah, but I don't put shoes _on_ in summer unless I really have to.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I usually ask first, unless it's someone whose shoe policy I am already aware of, of course.

I wear socks at home or slippers if I'm feeling old.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

You take off your shoes when you enter my house. 

Of course if that's too much to ask, there's a coffee shop forty yards away, we can meet there!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

science said:


> You take off your shoes when you enter my house.
> 
> Of course if that's too much to ask, there's a coffee shop forty yards away, we can meet there!


Do you provide 'guest slippers'? That was the arrangement at Hyundai's furriner messhall. Size 13s were rare.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I would normally remove my shoes but only if I had a pair of slippers or house shoes to replace them. I normally take a pair of slippers with me at all times anyway. I'm not a fan of walking around one's abode with bare feet so it's unthinkable for me to be barefoot in another person's home.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

In my own home, I walk about in socks.

In others' homes, it depends on who the length of my visit.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

My mother used to not let us wear shoes in the house when I was little. The rule relaxed as my brother and I grew up. In most of my friends' houses, people wear shoes. I take mine off before entering my best friend's house because his family is Japanese and they do not wear shoes in the house. In my own house, I usually wear slippers because I do not like walking around barefoot or even in just socks if the floor isn't perfectly clean, and it usually isn't.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

In NZ it's normal to take off your shoes at someone else's house unless invited not to.

As far as Kiwi children go that's not very helpful because most kids seem to discard their shoes as soon as you lose sight of them on the way to school and that's it for the day. Adult students in my ESL class often express shock at this.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Do you provide 'guest slippers'? That was the arrangement at Hyundai's furriner messhall. Size 13s were rare.


Of course! I don't know what size they are.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Take your damn shoes off - you are going to scratch my marble floors!


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

In my own home I take them off if I'm going to be in for a while, but leave them on if I'm only staying in for short time. Unless they're full of mud or something then it's a no brainer. Socks only, slippers are for crones.

In other people's homes I leave them on unless asked to take them off.

When did people get so afraid of a bit of dirt?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Boots can come off. Everything else stays on, or I go home.

View attachment 4105


----------

